# New Sob



## kabenton (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello. I came across your website while doing research on the OB and after many hours on the I-net and many trips to different dealers, I came across another make and model. Although the OB was my first choice, I got a rather good deal and am very happy with my purchase. Also after reading so many posts here I just want to join in the fun. I was hoping to attend the Florida rally, but looks like I'm a bit late to make any reservations as the park seems to filled to the brim. Any suggestions?

Anyhoo, I'll be looking forward to reading more posts and joining in the fun. TTFN

Kim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You could call the campground and hope on a cancel and take their spot. Good luck.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome SOB everyone is welcome!

Steve


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Depending upon where you live, there are several other rallies you could attend........ like the Carolina Rally. Welcome to the site!

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









SOB's are welcome too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Kim
















To Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new SOB 









Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new SOB.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Me & My Dog said:


> I was hoping to attend the Florida rally, but looks like I'm a bit late to make any reservations as the park seems to filled to the brim. Any suggestions?
> 
> Kim


Welcome to Outbackers Kim. If you have patience, someone might have to back out for some reason and a site might come open before the rally gets here. We have a waiting list and you are second with "Dylan'sdad" being first. When a site comes open we will contact Dylan'sdad first and then you. You can keep checking ReserveAmerica to see if there are any cancellations but you have to be quick because when a site comes open it is grabbed up fast. Good luck.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you joined in on the fun. BTW, what SOB do you have?

Mark


----------



## kabenton (Feb 24, 2008)

If you would put me on the waiting list that would be great. I could book many different sites but I don't really want to play musical campers throughout the week. Anyhoo, I'll keep an eye on RA. Thanks.

Welcome to Outbackers Kim. If you have patience, someone might have to back out for some reason and a site might come open before the rally gets here. We have a waiting list and you are second with "Dylan'sdad" being first. When a site comes open we will contact Dylan'sdad first and then you. You can keep checking ReserveAmerica to see if there are any cancellations but you have to be quick because when a site comes open it is grabbed up fast. Good luck.

Leon








[/quote]


----------



## kabenton (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Mark.

I was wondering when someone was going to ask what kind of SOB.







Again, after many hours of searching I decided on a 28' 5th wheel Forest River Flagstaff. I think it will suit me and my little dog just fine.

Thanks for the welcome.

Kim


----------

